# Rookie seeks advice



## pmayer (Oct 14, 2002)

*[colorH  =brown][/color]

Hello Waterfowlers-
Heading to the McClusky area this upcoming weekend for some waterfowl action. Any suggestions on what direction from town to hunt? I'm new to the area and not real familiar with it, with the exception on my topo. map. Also, can I expect to run across any pheasants in this part of the state?

Thanks in advance for your responses!

PM*


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Geese go west, pheasants go SW, ducks go NE.

When I lived out there, that was normally the case. I'd say go south for ducks, but I'm sure all the potholes are bare until the migration turns up.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I was there this weekend...Lot's of ducks all around. North, South, West, & East of McCluskey! Same with geese! I was hunting pheasants...You have to work for them, but I got a limit! Find cover next to grain or sunflower fields! Good luck!


----------

